# Investors want Microsoft’s new CEO to kill Xbox, Bing and Surface



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

Bing and Surface I can understand but why Xbox? Xbox still has a lot of users and probably is the most popular M$ product.



> It's the morning after Satya Nadella's first day as Microsoft's CEO. Now that the confetti has cleared, Nadella faces tough choices about the path forward for the company.
> 
> Two influential Microsoft shareholders have been pushing the Redmond software giant to abandon what they view as non-essential product lines so that Microsoft can focus on its core strength: selling enterprise software to businesses. Nadella has spent the last seven months running Microsoft's $20 billion server and tools division, so he could be ideally suited to manage that transition.
> 
> ...



Source : Investors want Microsoft’s new CEO to kill Xbox, Bing and Surface


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 11, 2014)

Kill Bing and Surface but not XBOX.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 11, 2014)

Xbox One raised Microsoft revenues and resulted in a good change for Microsoft so why are they suggesting to kill it.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Feb 11, 2014)

Kill Surface and Windows Phone. Don't kill Xbox and Bing. Currently, We've no alternative to Google search except Bing. So, we want Bing as an alternative atleast. I've NO appreciation for Bing though.


----------



## snap (Feb 11, 2014)

don't kill xbox, consumers need choices


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 11, 2014)

snap said:


> don't kill xbox, consumers need choices



pc, android, ios, ps4
cricket, tennis, football, the game .. choice enough ?

loss making crap, makes no sense as a business, spin it off..


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

The decision actually makes sense since most of Microsoft's profits comes from enterprise applications, services and products. Even more than Xbox, Bing, Windows Phone or Windows itself.



ramkumarvcbe said:


> Kill Surface and Windows Phone. Don't kill Xbox and Bing. Currently, We've no alternative to Google search except Bing. So, we want Bing as an alternative atleast. I've NO appreciation for Bing though.



DuckDuckGo is a better alternative to Google.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Feb 11, 2014)

But, it's results are sourced from Google right? What it is doing is, just hiding our identity from Google, right isn't? So, i guess, it is not really an independent search engine. And, we can't tag it as an alternative to Google search.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> DuckDuckGo is a better alternative to Google.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

ramkumarvcbe said:


> But, it's results are sourced from Google right? What it is doing is, just hiding our identity from Google, right isn't? So, i guess, it is not really an independent search engine. And, we can't tag it as an alternative to Google search.



No. DuckDuckGo relies on Wikipedia and Yandex.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Feb 11, 2014)

Never heard about Yandex.


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> No. DuckDuckGo relies on Wikipedia and Yandex.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 11, 2014)

eh I use bing. it's two letters shorter than google.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 11, 2014)

Anorion said:


> eh I use bing. it's two letters shorter than google.



I see we have a lazy in the crowd 

on topic, kill bing. surface is a good tablet and xbox does not make that much of a loss, just xbone does. 360 is still okay.

PS: I'm a Playstation fan.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2014)

Xbox will never die, even if it runs at a complete loss, just like windows phone, its all about market presence.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

tkin said:


> Xbox will never die, even if it runs at a complete loss, just like windows phone, its all about market presence.



It won't die, but it can be sold. Just like Google sold Motorola Mobility to Lenovo.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It won't die, but it can be sold. Just like Google sold Motorola Mobility to Lenovo.


Then Microsoft will lose market presence anyway, Thinkpad is no longer IBM, its Lenovo.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't think it would cause much damage to MS. They already have a highly profitable enterprise market.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 11, 2014)

Kill bing and surface, and sell xbox to sony nintendo .


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

Anyone but Sony. If Sony gets a monopoly in this market, they will take a massive dump on the consumers.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 11, 2014)

sell xbox to nintendo...


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking at their revenues, I don't think Nintendo can afford Xbox.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 12, 2014)

[IMGG]*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1959.gif[/IMGG]


----------



## $hadow (Feb 12, 2014)

Gollum said:


> [IMGG]*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1959.gif[/IMGG]


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 12, 2014)

It's gonna never happen!
Microsoft is largest seller of console in US
1.Xbox One
2.Xbox 360
3.PS4

Microsoft would never kill and on top of that integration of smart glass in Lumia will have a huge bonus in controllers!

As of Bing!Its only popular in Euro and US.

As far as Surface is considered.There are mixed reviews about its failure and profit


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Kill bing and surface, and sell xbox to sony nintendo .


They'll kill it with bunch of dance and puzzle games


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2014)

Xbox is one of the few areas of the company that has been steadily making profit. Killing it will be a failure. Mr. Gates, please return and save Microsoft


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

Bill Gates is actually back at MS. He is on the board of directors and works as Technical Advisor. However, Ballmer too is still on the board of directors, only he is no longer CEO.


----------



## reddick (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm in favour of abandoning only Surface Tablets. Rest of the products were like double tone shades. For example Win 8 as compare to phones than PCs


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Bill Gates is actually back at MS. He is on the board of directors and works as Technical Advisor. However, Ballmer too is still on the board of directors, only he is no longer CEO.



I meant as the CEO. He wants to focus on the Gates Foundation anyways.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

He left to focus on his philanthropy in the first place.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 12, 2014)

If every successful company did what their investors want, there would be no more successful companies.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> If every successful company did what their investors want, there would be no more successful companies.


Yes, I think Dell learned its lessons the hard way and others should learn from them too. If stakeholders were always right we'd be having the perfect government right now.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2014)

Well its true that these divisions are bringing Loss to MS but they have to keep competing. If MS quits on Xbox, GOD there would be PS4 monotony which is bad.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 15, 2014)

Really? Xbox too?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Really? Xbox too?



Nope not gonna happen. They will continue Xbox.


----------



## seamon (Feb 15, 2014)

Good news for PC gamers ^.^
XBOX will RIP, PS 4 will rule. PS4 games' prices will skyrocket, then people will switch over to PC gaming.


----------



## sysarc (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay this is just not going to happen people; I think that is quite obvious.  Xbox is one of the most lucrative products that Microsoft owns, and just because two "influential" investors say hack it, doesn't mean it's going to happen.


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2014)

Bill Gates says that he would absolutely support Satya Nadella if he sold off Xbox

*www.theverge.com/2014/5/6/5686380/bill-gates-comments-on-potential-microsoft-xbox-sale


----------



## rish1 (May 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Bill Gates says that he would absolutely support Satya Nadella if he sold off Xbox
> 
> *www.theverge.com/2014/5/6/5686380/bill-gates-comments-on-potential-microsoft-xbox-sale



ohh nice
they are really in such a bad place today... their whole xbox one strategy backfired on them.. first their whole debacle with last year E3 with policies and then including kinect with xbox and actually giving it lower specs than ps4 at a higher price is just pathetic.. last i heard the gap between ps4 and xbox one is just getting too much .. although its just the beginning  but their whole startegy is built to doom .. ps4 still outsold xbox in usa in april even after launch of titanfall which was expected to pick up sales

option 1) exclude kinect bundle from xbox one and price it same as ps4 .. 

this startegy will destroy all the development plans they had for kinect since kinect was supposed to be a part of the system and its future applications and advantage of ps4.. 

option 2 ) include kinect and price it same as PS4   

it will cost microsoft too much.. might be able to recover some market share but what if sony also comes up with 50 $ price cut ? its practically game over for them.. gamers will prefer ps4 because of better hardware and it can do 1080p even not at all times compared to xbox one.. they can't get past the hardware deficiency without creating the new xbox 

believe it or not Xbox 360 with kinect sensor has received a price cut in india and after price cut you would expect it would be cheaper .. well yeah it is cheaper by 8000 rs not  to ps3 but to PS4.. 32000 rs for a 7 year old console after price cut is just laughable.. + a mandatory Gold live subscription will make total 35000 rs ..

but it would be sad to see xbox go altogether as it would give sony the monopoly which is never a good thing for consumers.. i would say lower the price of xbox 360 with kinect to 400 $ or if it needs to be sold then amazon would be a great buyer , if nvidia can get it then it will be really cool


----------



## nipunmaster (May 7, 2014)

These are 3 products I would never use anyways, although XBOX maybe used someday. Bing is also a good search engine, and currently the only good competitor to Google. Surface has not picked any momentum in India, atleast.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 7, 2014)

Surface could have been good if it wasn't for the restrictions of windows 8 rt.


----------



## .DMG (May 7, 2014)

Xbox? Seriously? Are they passing around weed in their AGM or something. Unless its someones sinister plan to drop M$ shares in one shot to buy a lot of them cheap.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 7, 2014)

They killed XP and now this .


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2014)

XP's time was up anyway.


----------



## Prashmith (May 14, 2014)

Xbox dead.....i don't know where is a alternative (ignore Sony and Nintendo)
Bing huh only alternative to. Google but who uses it?
Surface definitely needs to be dead it was a huge loss and at last the windows phone or microsoft windows also need not be trashed!


----------



## srkmish (May 28, 2014)

Update : Microsoft to continue with xbox

*www.fudzilla.com/home/item/34850-microsoft-will-not-spin-off-xbox


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2014)

Makes sense. Why would they want to kill of one of their more profitable divisions?


----------



## rish1 (May 28, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Makes sense. Why would they want to kill of one of their more profitable divisions?



xbox isn't profitable.. 

*www.neowin.net/news/report-microsofts-xbox-division-has-lost-nearly-3-billion-in-10-years

this is till 2012 ..  even if you consider 2013,2014 i don't think it would have even break evened it till now

but the Xbox brand value is massive


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2014)

But they need to be able to capitalize over the brand. The Xbox One fiasco shows that they suck at it.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2014)

[h=1]Satya Nadella: Bing and Xbox are not for sale[/h]


----------

